# Kuyper's "Sphere Sovereignty" Lecture



## Brian Kooshian (Jun 19, 2020)

Does anyone know where I could find a complete copy of Abraham Kuyper's "Sphere Sovereignty" lecture in English? The only copies I have been able to find on the internet have the bottom line of each page cut off.


----------

